# I like big butts and I cannot lie!



## teacup13

beautiful chunk of meat you have there spanky...:SHOCKED:

and i had meant to put briquettes in there but didnt pay attention b4 i posted..lol

oh and the "stall" is what i refer to as the "plateau".........is that what you meant?


if yah check out my signature you will see that i actually do know what i am talking about, i just cant type worth of crap..lmao


----------



## Spanky

yep,I recognize the name and the forums! Very good place to talk Q !


----------



## ice fishin nut

Spanky said:


> Yep, I have made alot of modifications to the ole charbroil silver. It needs a paintjob...Again! and new handles!
> 
> The mods have made a world of difference from when I first put it together years ago. More consistant heat, less fuel use, better tasting food!
> 
> I often wonder why manufactures of these cookers don't make them right to begin with.


I've had mine for about 15 years now, dont know what brand or make, just remember that when they 1st came out and I saw it in Home Depot, I had to have one. It still works, but I think that if I wire brush it one more time to accept another coat of paint, it will fall apart!!!:yikes: The handles and the wood shelf were "lost" atleast 5 years ago.... I'll probably be looking for a new one this spring. Oh wait, 57 degrees right now, I think spring is here already!!!! I have some ductwork out in the garage, and I think I'll install it today.


----------



## ice fishin nut

Just wanted to throw this in real quick

Bone out your butt and cut into approx 2" diameter pieces
Brine in 1 1/2 cups salt, 3 cups brown sugar, 3 gallons water for atleat 12 hours.

Remove butt pieces and pat dry, start charcoal. Smoke heavy for about 5-6 hours. Remove and let cool. 
Wrap in freezer paper, and freeze. Use inplace of smoked hocks in pea soup or bean!!!! Fantastic!!!!!

I usually do 3 or 4 butts at a time.


----------



## alex-v

teacup13 said:


> not entirely true..lol
> there were stick burners and wood cooking long b4 Mr.Ford invented charcoal to cook with..lol


Oh, ya??

I am not talking the charcoal briquettes that come in a paper bag. There is the true charcoal or lump charcoal. The stuff that is partially burned hardwood logs.


----------



## Riva

teacup13 said:


> i usually pull mine out of the smoker at 170-185* and foil, then wrap in a couple of old towels and then put into a cooler.. then the residual heat will cook the rest



Yes, it's a matter of personal taste however, if you take a Boston butt off the heat at 170-185 degrees it is an entirely different product than if you take it off at 200F. At the lower temps, what you have in essence are "country ribs" which you will have to slice like a roast. At 200F -210F, the fat and connective tissues will have broken down entirely which you can then simply pull apart with two forks (aka "pulled pork").

My ideal take off temp is now 205F, wrap in foil, wrap that in a bath towel and put in a dry cooler for 2 hours. YUM!

I mentioned this before but its worth repeating, the perfect complement to this recipe is this product: 

*Brownwood Farms Cheery BBQ Sauce* http://www.brownwoodfarms.com/
A MICHIGAN product! If you ever make pulled pork, take my advicemake 10 times the recipe! Because with this sauce, topping off a Sammy (pulled pork, coleslaw, bbq sauce on a Kaiser bun), people will riot if there isnt enough of this stuff isnt around. Available at most high-end /gourmet grocery stores in MI. Definitely worth the price.

Spanky..excellent pics. Great post.


----------



## teacup13

Riva said:


> Yes, it's a matter of personal taste however, if you take a Boston butt off the heat at 170-185 degrees it is an entirely different product than if you take it off at 200F. At the lower temps, what you have in essence are "country ribs" which you will have to slice like a roast. At 200F -210F, the fat and connective tissues will have broken down entirely which you can then simply pull apart with two forks (aka "pulled pork").
> 
> My ideal take off temp is now 205F, wrap in foil, wrap that in a bath towel and put in a dry cooler for 2 hours. YUM!
> 
> Spanky..excellent pics. Great post.


yup i agree..... if you pull it off at a lower temp, u will get a roast like product.... what works for one person may not work for another...the idea is to cook it low and slow... for me i just pull it off and wrap it, the rest cooks itself when its wrapped in the towel and in the cooler... then i pull it

if i can find my camera i will post my Q results tomorrow...

got a pork butt,turkey breast,stuffed jalepenos(aka ABT's),brats and a fattie(aka Jimmy Dean Sausage) going in the smoker tomorrow

i have an old masterbuilt 7n1 smoker that i use..charcoal

and a stick burner being built right now


----------



## Spanky

Cool, when ya find the camera, snap a pic of the smoker you are building. I always get a rise outta peoples projects like that.

Gotta love them fatty's!


----------



## Riva

DangerDan said:


> My wife wants me to do some butts for My Step Son's Graduation next summer. This will certainly Narrow the learning curve. She has a good maranade but I think that a good rub will only add to benefit the outcome.


Last summer, I made probably 25 or so (I forget) 10-pound Boston butts for my daughter's graduation party (purchased at Sam's club by the case). Made them exactly to this recipe however; I started the process about 10 days earlier.

I prepped about 5 butts each day with the inject and rub; wrapped each in plastic wrap and then put in fridge overnight. Put on the cooker early next day and, by late afternoon, they were up to 200F (a perfect temp, IMHO). Wrapped each butt in foil and towel and then, let rest for two hours.

About 9:00 PM, I unwrapped and pulled, putting all the product into a large aluminum turkey pan to cool down a bit. I then put about 3 pounds of pulled pork along with about 1/2 cup apple juice into a freezer vacuum bag and sealed it up. The vacuum-sealed bag went from there straight into the freezer. I probably had 30-40 bags or so by the end of the week. It was no small task, but still better than trying to do all this the day of the party (unless you are a caterer who hates sleeping).

Then, the day of the party, I had 4 huge pots of boiling water going on the stove and simply dropped two or three bags into each for about 20 minutes or so. After 20 minutes, I simply cut open the freezer vacuum bags and poured the contents into a serving dish with those little white candles underneath or, a crock pot (less attractive).

I did two other things to make this entry a success: 

First, I printed up a little sign on what makes up a "sammie". Believe it or not, many people did not know, nor had ever experienced pulled pork with cole slaw and BBQ sauce on a kaiser rolle (aka "sammie). So I had all the ingredients (and the sign) laid out there for them.

Second, I put out probably 8-10 different varieties of BBQ sauce and allowed guests to select from any one or more variety. I put a little tent sign next to each giving a brief description, i.e. "hot South Carolina Mustard:, Sweet North Carolina Tomato Based", "Hot Alabama", etc. This was a huge hit. 

Early on in the party though it became real clear that the "Michigan cherry" BBQ sauce was the "head and shoulders favorite" amongst the guests. Insofar as Papa Joe's grocery in Rochester Hills was only about 4 miles from my home, I zoomed down there and bought out everything they has on the shelf, about 8 jars. Glad I did because at the end of the day, it was 100% 
consumed.

Hope this helps.

Actually, this is a great way to prep for a Superbowl party


----------



## Spanky

Yep, that foodsaver trick works very well. Aturkey roaster(electric) on low with a few inches of water in it works good too. but takes longer, just have to shuffle the ones around for the warmest ones(usually the bottom).

Riva, how big is your smoker, and what kind. I bet ya got a couple of em!


----------



## DangerDan

Thanks Riva,Spanky I'll be looking forward to Graduation next summer...


----------



## mwp

Wow,looks like I have a new entree for either my sons communion or my mid-July Summer Slam'.


----------



## ice fishin nut

Riva said:


> Last summer, I made probably 25 or so (I forget) 10-pound Boston butts for my daughter's graduation party (purchased at Sam's club by the case). Made them exactly to this recipe however;


Ok,,,, spill the beans,,,, whats the recipe???


----------



## Riva

ice fishin nut said:


> Ok,,,, spill the beans,,,, whats the recipe???


 Pork Butt --2-bone in "Boston Butts 6-10 lbs each
*Dry Rub*
1/2 cup Sugar
1/2 cup *paprika*
1/3 cup *garlic* salt 1/3 cup *kosher salt*, finely ground
1/4 cup *brown sugar*
1 tablespoon *chili powder* (I used *ancho chili* powder)
1 teaspoon *cayenne*
1 teaspoon *black pepper*
1 teaspoon dried *oregano*
1 teaspoon ground *cumin*

*Injection Baste*
3/4 cup *apple juice*
1/2 cup *water*
1/4 cup kosher salt, finely ground
2 tablespoons *Worcestershire* *sauce*. (I use *Lea & Perrins*)

Make the dry rub. Combine all ingredients in a small bowl. Transfer to a shaker. Store leftover rub in an airtight container. To better mix the rub ingredients, I mixed it in a covered container and shook the rub well. Then I ran the rub through a screen mesh that worked out all the lumps and blended the rub further.

Make the baste. Whisk together the apple juice, water, sugar, salt and Worcestershire sauce in a bowl. Keep mixing until all dry ingredients are dissolved. Fill a basting syringe and begin injecting the meat. You'll want to use about 1/2 oz per pound of shoulder. Coat the butt well with the dry rub and refrigerate overnight.

Cook on a pit or smoker for about 1 hour to 1 1/2 hour per pound or to an internal temperature of 195 degrees. Pull or chop the meat. Put the meat onto buns for sandwiches. Leftovers can be frozen for up to one month.

This recipe works equally well on a backyard charcoal grill or gas grill. Simply put the coals to one side or leave only one gas burner lit. Cover grates with heavy-duty aluminum foil. Place butts on opposite side of fire/coals. Be patient: take 10 hours or so... Also note, that once the butts reach 160F, they appear to just get stuck at that temp for several hours. Nothing is wrong. Soon the temps will increase. MOST Important.... get a meat thermometer and do NOT take meat off grill until temp reaches 200F!

Then...take butts off cooker. Wrap each in HD aluminum foil. Then, wrap each in a bath towel. Place in an airtight, beer cooler (igloo/Coleman) and let rest for 2 hours (it will still be cooking). After two hours, unwrap and pull into 2" pieces. 

Put pieces on Kaiser roll with dollop of sweet cole slaw and your favorite bbq sauce and enjoy!! 

Riva Ribs

late note: I use Brownwood Farms Cherry BBQ Sauce with this recipe. It is to die for! http://www.brownwoodfarms.com/


----------



## ice fishin nut

Sounds tasty!!!! Gonna give it a try this weekend!!!!


----------



## Riva

ice fishin nut said:


> Sounds tasty!!!! Gonna give it a try this weekend!!!!


We will want your report, OK?

Take pics and post if able.


----------



## mwp

Nut, make that over the weekend and bring some on the ice next week for all to share!!!!:evil:Of course if theres any left


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Riva said:


> Pork Butt --2-bone in "Boston Butts 6-10 lbs each
> *Dry Rub*
> 1/2 cup Sugar
> 1/2 cup *paprika*
> 1/3 cup *garlic* salt 1/3 cup *kosher salt*, finely ground
> 1/4 cup *brown sugar*
> 1 tablespoon *chili powder* (I used *ancho chili* powder)
> 1 teaspoon *cayenne*
> 1 teaspoon *black pepper*
> 1 teaspoon dried *oregano*
> 1 teaspoon ground *cumin*
> 
> *Injection Baste*
> 3/4 cup *apple juice*
> 1/2 cup *water*
> 1/4 cup kosher salt, finely ground
> 2 tablespoons *Worcestershire* *sauce*. (I use *Lea & Perrins*)
> 
> Make the dry rub. Combine all ingredients in a small bowl. Transfer to a shaker. Store leftover rub in an airtight container. To better mix the rub ingredients, I mixed it in a covered container and shook the rub well. Then I ran the rub through a screen mesh that worked out all the lumps and blended the rub further.
> 
> Make the baste. Whisk together the apple juice, water, sugar, salt and Worcestershire sauce in a bowl. Keep mixing until all dry ingredients are dissolved. Fill a basting syringe and begin injecting the meat. You'll want to use about 1/2 oz per pound of shoulder. Coat the butt well with the dry rub and refrigerate overnight.
> 
> Cook on a pit or smoker for about 1 hour to 1 1/2 hour per pound or to an internal temperature of 195 degrees. Pull or chop the meat. Put the meat onto buns for sandwiches. Leftovers can be frozen for up to one month.
> 
> This recipe works equally well on a backyard charcoal grill or gas grill. Simply put the coals to one side or leave only one gas burner lit. Cover grates with heavy-duty aluminum foil. Place butts on opposite side of fire/coals. Be patient: take 10 hours or so... Also note, that once the butts reach 160F, they appear to just get stuck at that temp for several hours. Nothing is wrong. Soon the temps will increase. MOST Important.... get a meat thermometer and do NOT take meat off grill until temp reaches 200F!
> 
> Then...take butts off cooker. Wrap each in HD aluminum foil. Then, wrap each in a bath towel. Place in an airtight, beer cooler (igloo/Coleman) and let rest for 2 hours (it will still be cooking). After two hours, unwrap and pull into 2" pieces.
> 
> Put pieces on Kaiser roll with dollop of sweet cole slaw and your favorite bbq sauce and enjoy!!
> 
> Riva Ribs
> 
> late note: I use Brownwood Farms Cherry BBQ Sauce with this recipe. It is to die for! http://www.brownwoodfarms.com/


Not much for eating pork, but gonna give this a try tomorrow. Its sitting in the fridge right now. Tomorrow the smoker.


----------



## Spanky

Good luck Mike, you follow Rivas advice, and you will be happy. Be patient, go by the meat,not the clock. Depending on the size, it takes a whole day 9-12 hrs. Its worth the time in my opinion. I would only add one thing. After 2-3 hrs of smoking, I spray my butts with a combo of Apple Juice, and captain morgans rum( I know, it seems like a waste of good rum) 3 parts AJ to 1 part CM. I spray it with a cheap ole spray bottle every time I have to add charcoal, or if you have a gas/electric, about every hr to hour and a half. 
Just before you put it in the foil to finish the cook to 200 degrees, spray it good again.

I wish you good smokin, I am gonna do 3 racks of Baby backs, and an 11 lb rib eye roast!


----------



## Spanky

one more thing. When you get up, take that butt out of the fridge, and set it out at room temp, then start up the smoker.I don't know what kind ya got, but let it come to temp for an hr or so, and let that meat warm up from 35 degrees to mid to upper 40's before ya put it in the smoke, will save ya time in the long run.


----------

